# Hybrid slingshots



## canoefisher06 (Jan 7, 2018)

Here are pictures of my three on-going winter projects! Enjoy and maybe be inspired! The long walking stick is diamond Willow with an Ash fork. The shorter stick I'm not sure and the last is black walnut/b-52 metal pieces!












































Sent from my T1-A22L using Tapatalk


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Those are great!


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Looks a little mischievous to me!!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Very nice! Love those Linitex bands brother.


----------



## dogcatchersito (Jun 6, 2012)

How much is the Daisy forks into the wood? Also is that expoxy or JB Weld holding it in?

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Those are just awesome, I love 'um 

wll


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Very unique, like em brother

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Very cool!


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Awesome idea!


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

*Awesome concepts bro! :headbang:** :headbang:** :headbang:** :thumbsup:** :thumbsup:** :thumbsup:** ** ** *


----------

